# Plecos and loaches, okay together?



## seaecho

I have three red marble BN plecos that are in my 10 and 20 gallon tank. Whether it's them, or the blanched veggies I give them, there was so much sludge that it stopped my bio-wheels altogether! I couldn't believe it. I usually clean the bio-wheels and the motor's housing, etc. about every 6 weeks. Well, it was CLOGGED in a month since I got the plecos! 

I was thinking of putting all three plecos into my 55 gallon. Bigger tank, but would that mean less sludge in the filter? The filters in all my tanks are Penquin HOBs. I already have 2 Golden Dojo loaches and a Kuhli loach in the 55. Would it be safe to add the three plecos? I do 30% water changes and vacs weekly.


----------



## kalyke

I was about to put a BN pleco in with five juvenile yoyo loaches. I think it would be okay. I would be more worried about the loaches bothering the pleco with their endless antics.


----------



## Marshall

you can mix loaches and plecs, but kalyke is right that they can be rather active, that may bother some plecs but I don't see it being a problem.

as for the sludge, it will still be there but your filters should be bigger so it will be less noticible.

for veggies, don't leave them in more than 24 hours as they will foul up the water, swap them out for fresh often


----------



## seaecho

I feel much better now, about putting the plecos in with the loaches. The plecos are quite active (at least mine are) so I don't think that would be a problem. All are young--the plecos are only 2.5 inches long, the longest being 3." That's good about the sludge being not as overwhelming in the bigger tank. I had hoped that would be the case. And I do take the veggies out after about 15 hours. I never leave it in even 24 hours. So, I think I'll go ahead and move the plecos into the big tank. They should love all that extra room! Thank you so much.


----------



## kalyke

Loaches and plecos are my favorite fish!


----------



## seaecho

Kaylke, they are really becoming among my favorites too now! Update is that the plecos and Dojos and doing fine together. I have seen no squabbling, and if I spread the food out, no one has to compete with each other. I'm so glad I asked for advice on this!


----------



## kalyke

seaecho said:


> Kaylke, they are really becoming among my favorites too now! Update is that the plecos and Dojos and doing fine together. I have seen no squabbling, and if I spread the food out, no one has to compete with each other. I'm so glad I asked for advice on this!


Thanks Seaecho! I just put a small albino BN pleco in with my 5 yoyo loaches (who are all about the same size) and no problems. They all have seperate chores. The only time they really meet is when they are trying to get a bite of the algea wafer I toss in the tank every day. Now, what is funny is seeing the female betta and the loaches jockey for a place at the algea wafer even they get along!

I would not have thought it either! When I first started thinking about an aquarium, I thought I would like gouramis the best, but it ends up I like loaches and plecos, and catfish!


----------



## seaecho

Kalyke, my favorites are female bettas, loaches, balloon mollies and Peacock Gudgeons. I find that all these are personable, laid back and nothing much upsets them. I can pet them all except for the plecos and dojos. (I'm working on that!). Fish definitely have personalities. I can tell you I'll never had Rainbows again! They are a PITA! LOL. They are so hyper, and they grab food before the other fish can, so I have to feed the slower movers in moss, where the Rainbows can't get in between. I'll always have a male Boesemani, I think, because they're so colorful, but the Turquoise and Australians I can do without. They are also very difficult to catch. But I bet loaches are hard to catch too! I'm hoping I'll never have to find out. The guy at the fish store had quite a time netting them. I'd be afraid of cutting them in half with the net!


----------



## Botiadancer

Bristlenose plecos are poop factories. In another post I mentioned how they love the green stuff so much I wish I could use them to mow my grass.

A good prefilter on your filter intakes is the best strategy. You can spend 2 minutes cleaning that every other day and your filter will stay clean for a looooooong time.


----------



## seaecho

Totally agree about Bristlenoses being poop factories! I have a pre-filter on my one tank, and I think I'll get one for another. I took them off a while ago because the bio-wheels stopped wanting to turn. Found out I hadn't been cleaning an area BESIDE where the impeller goes, and it was all gunked up. Now they work great again, so I'm going to put the pre-filter back on. Thanks for the suggestion, Botiadancer!


----------



## kalyke

seaecho said:


> Kalyke, my favorites are female bettas, loaches, balloon mollies and Peacock Gudgeons. I find that all these are personable, laid back and nothing much upsets them. I can pet them all except for the plecos and dojos. (I'm working on that!). Fish definitely have personalities. I can tell you I'll never had Rainbows again! They are a PITA! LOL. They are so hyper, and they grab food before the other fish can, so I have to feed the slower movers in moss, where the Rainbows can't get in between. I'll always have a male Boesemani, I think, because they're so colorful, but the Turquoise and Australians I can do without. They are also very difficult to catch. But I bet loaches are hard to catch too! I'm hoping I'll never have to find out. The guy at the fish store had quite a time netting them. I'd be afraid of cutting them in half with the net!


I have yoyo loaches, one baby dojo. He is a hoot. I have been trying to train them not to be so skittish by putting blood worms on a popycicle stick to feed them. The female betta is fearless in this. She just goes over. I read that the loaches are very skittish untill they are biggish and more mature. That is like koi too. I have 4 balloon mollies too, dalmations.

Not to hijack, but I am wondering about the crabs. Mt poor shrimp get murdered by the betta and the loaches. Are crabs harder to murder? Will they kill my fish? I love those big bamboo shrimp, but I don't want to risk another shrimp massicre like the last one. I bought 10 nice big glass shrimp, and they were all killed within a 3 day period. That is the second time. I might as well save my money and buy them frozen bloodworms. :fish5:


----------



## seaecho

Kalyke, my dojos are not the least bit afraid of me. They are out most of the day too! So entertaining and fun. I'm totally in love with them. I have only one BN pleco left. I took the other to a pet store. They are WAY too poopy for me! I agree, female bettas are fearless. I love their mellow personalities.

What kind of crabs are you considering? You should know that they need a dry area as well as water. That is where it becomes complicated. I have two fiddlers, and 50% of their tank (10 gallon) is dry. I sloped the gravel so part is above water. I had to use a LOT of gravel. I'm not sure if they're worth the effort, as mine are not as friendly as I'd hoped they would be. Always hiding. But you definitely can't keep them in water only. The red claws are the same way. And the red claws like to pinch! Also, they are brackish. You can't keep them in water with no salt. 

Yes, bettas will eat shrimp. I caught mine doing it, so I know it happens, although some people's bettas don't eat them. I guess it depends on the betta. I've never tried bamboo shrimp, so couldn't advise you on them.


----------

